# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Can you make out this fragment. Please - 2

## Ramil

A series of trials was held in Constantinople... ... Turkish court-martials are a very significant event in Criminal Justice in Turkish History. 
Can you recognize some words that are missing? 
pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## scotcher

Post-war.

----------


## ReDSanchous

It sounds like the narrator says something different from 'was held'....   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> It sounds like the narrator says something different from 'was held'....

 Were then held по-моему.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Right!!!!!   ::   ::   ::  
Только не were, а was then held

----------


## Lampada

"A series"   ::   Почему "а" со словом во множественном числе?

----------


## ReDSanchous

Вроде was говорит он там...   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> "A series"    Почему "а" со словом во множественном числе?

 Ну например The family are gathering together at the table. 
Family -- единственное число, но подразумевает множество составляющих в данном случае, поэтому "are"  ::  
Он were говорит, я уверен.
Хотя еще раз послушал, может быть и was...
Черт их знает, короче  :: 
Где natives?   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Post-war.

 Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  It sounds like the narrator says something different from 'was held'....     Were then held по-моему.

 Thankyoutoothankyoutoothankyoutoo!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Right!!!!!     
> Только не were, а was then held

 нет. говорит "were then held"! слушай внимательно!

----------


## SSSS

Согласен с Калинкой...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ну я же говорил!!!  *Were* then held!!!   :: ))))))))

----------


## DDT

"were then held"

----------


## ReDSanchous

Ну ладно!   ::  
А вообще так можно сказать: a series were...?  
C family-то я знаю. Это собирательное существительное. Может и series тоже, но дело в том, что там стоит a. 
A family were... a team were.... a government were   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   
The family were - это, насколько я знаю, присуще британцам в большей степени, чем американцам.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> А вообще так можно сказать: a series were...?

 Дак а чего? 
A bunch of guys are hanging out in their favourite bar.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Да, че-то проглючило. Спасибо.

----------

